# Carolina Skiff



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Full Tilt Marine on Long Neck Road is now carrying Carolina Skiff. I was passing by the other day and realized that's dangerous for me..right near where I spend my weekends, the boat that I would like to have for fishing the IR, IRB and IRI....need to take the wife over to check out some of the new models...lol.Murph


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

yea i wouldnt mind having one of them. there really roomy and supposedly a real good fishing boat.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

very nice boat to get a hold of , then there,s the Grady White  wishd I had 1 or the other


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Big difference between Carolina Skiff & Grady White , Skiff won't take the water Grady will.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I heard that and as far as the style D Grady got it by a long shot


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Skinny Water*

Yeah! A skiff will get you wet, but you can get in some skinny water..fished off Grady's..take water well..been on a few canyon runs over the years in my buddy's 24'...Grady's sure do hold their value. I like the skiff though, easy to clean up, no inner gel coationg to worry about cracking and don't have to worry about shallow water that I encounter up her in the IRB and RHB. I also would like to trailer it down to Wachapreague for those spring flatties. Murph


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm sure you could get a few new plugs with the $50G you save by going with the Carolina Skiff. I run an old 17' Boston Whaler super sport, which has a very similar design to the CSkiffs. I get wet and have to use 2 seat cushions (ouch) and have probably lost an inch or two due to spine compression, but i dont mind getting it messy, and there are times that both neighbors (who have Gradys 22' and 25') come fishing with me, cause they can't hit the skinny water flats that hold a bunch of bass and weakies in the spring. Its nice to be able to go find the fish instead of waiting for them to come to you. Good luck on talking the wife into it!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

I had a 19' CSkiff great in skinny water but don't get to far out when it gets to 2-3' seas, I ended up installing a bilge pump even tho i didn't have a bilge to keep the water below gunnel when getting caught out,Would fill up like a bathtub


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Fish a 19ft Carolina Skiff and love the thing. Have run it from Little Creek to the 1st island in some rather snotty stuff. Has a 50 horse Johnson on it (bought it off a catfisherman) and it pushes along fine right about 30mph. Love taking it down to the Reedeville area, gettin out on those early glassy mornings and just scootin right down to the bay. Great for the croaker fishin I love so much. Spent 13 hours straight in that boat one day. No it definetely aint a Grady White, but I'm not Bill Gates either. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Plankcaster your right as long as the water is like glass can't find a better boat. Had a 40 on mine. would fly.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*MurphMan*

Just tell the wife Liam needs the boat to expand his fishing abilities.


----------

